# Best Shoes/Socks for Lawnwork



## CH-Johnson

This may sound like a stupid post, but I am getting so tired of ruining socks from clippings becoming embedded in them. It's really only in the summer because I'm wearing shorts. Of course, I clean them as well as I can but they never really return to normal, neither do my shoes.

I have thought about crocs or or something without socks, but haven't really figured it out yet.

What is you shoe/sock setup and what works best for you?


----------



## csbutler

I wear crocs most of the time. Easy to clean and fairly comfortable. I got tired ruining shoes.


----------



## CH-Johnson

csbutler said:


> I wear crocs most of the time. Easy to clean and fairly comfortable. I got tired ruining shoes.


Do you wear the ones with the closed toe or with holes? I almost got the closed toes but figured it may get nasty in there with no ventalation. On the other hand, the whole could let in projectiles.


----------



## csbutler

Mine have the holes. I didn't originally buy then to wear in the yard. The holes will occasionally let stuff in but they usually just create some sweet tan lines.

I don't wear them if I'm spraying chemicals or using something that might have a risk of injuring toes.


----------



## Ware

:lol:


----------



## CH-Johnson

Ware = moneybags


----------



## Mightyquinn

I usually just wear a pair of old athletic shoes that I have and when the ones I have wear out I have some old spineless golf shoes that I'm going to use. As for socks, I just have some old white socks that I have turned into just lawn/working in the yard socks, so if they get messed up I don't really care.

I also have a pair of Vibram Five Fingers that I will mow the lawn in occasionally and those are nice too except for spraying chemicals.


----------



## Ware

Mightyquinn said:


> I also have a pair of Vibram Five Fingers...


This thread is worthless without pics.


----------



## csbutler

Ware said:


> Mightyquinn said:
> 
> 
> 
> I also have a pair of Vibram Five Fingers...
> 
> 
> 
> This thread is worthless without pics.
Click to expand...

Haha I use to wear a pair of old five fingers until my wife couldn't stand the smell anymore and trashed them. That was a sad day :lol:


----------



## CH-Johnson

Mightyquinn said:


> I also have a pair of Vibram Five Fingers that I will mow the lawn in occasionally and those are nice too except for spraying chemicals.


I am sure those shoes are comfortable or grippy or whatnot, but I have to admit I always thought they were wierd.


----------



## Redtenchu

Old athletic shoes, no socks.


----------



## CH-Johnson

Redtenchu said:


> Old athletic shoes, no socks.


I've been thinking about just doing this.


----------



## J_nick

Redtenchu said:


> Old athletic shoes, no socks.


+1 that's my preferred attire. If I get home from work to get a quick mow in during the week I'm normally in jeans and steel toed boots


----------



## Mightyquinn

J_nick said:


> Redtenchu said:
> 
> 
> 
> Old athletic shoes, no socks.
> 
> 
> 
> +1 that's my preferred attire. If I get home from work to get a quick mow in during the week I'm normally in jeans and steel toed boots
Click to expand...

I've done that before too. If I get home from work and mow, I'll just wear my work uniform with steel toe boots. Cintas washes my uniforms anyway so I don't really care.


----------



## raldridge2315

I'm retired. I don't have time for a job. My wife gets all out of shape when I wear my house shoes out in the yard. She gets over it --- eventually.


----------



## ajmikola

I mow with bare feet. Then again, i'm from alabama.....&#128518;
Hobestly, i've found that with reel mowing my feet dont stain like they use to. Plus i love feeling grass cut with a reel on my toes.
My neighbors say it feels like carpet.


----------



## tigertailbell

I almost always wear waterproof hiking boots- I cannot stand for my socks/ feet to get wet.


----------



## J_nick

tigertailbell said:


> I almost always wear waterproof hiking boots- I cannot stand for my socks/ feet to get wet.


Lol I walked through 6 inches of water tonight with my tennis shoes.


----------



## Concretestorm

I like that dude from Australia's boots. Somebody please ask him where I can get some.


----------



## Tex86

Mightyquinn said:


> I usually just wear a pair of old athletic shoes that I have and when the ones I have wear out I have some old spineless golf shoes that I'm going to use. As for socks, I just have some old white socks that I have turned into just lawn/working in the yard socks, so if they get messed up I don't really care.
> 
> I also have a pair of Vibram Five Fingers that I will mow the lawn in occasionally and those are nice too except for spraying chemicals.


+1 on dedicated lawn socks


----------



## J_nick

I just got done mowing in a pair of these with no ill effects



No weedeating though


----------



## Sidney

I used to wear flip flops to avoid messing up my socks. But the past few years, I have been wearing socks with old sneakers and jeans. Wearing the jeans keeps the grass from getting on my socks.

I couldn't go barefoot like ajmikola, too much dog poop in the back yard.


----------



## Redtenchu

Barefoot wouldn't work for me either. I've sunburnt the top of my feet before, it's not something I'd recommend.


----------



## Ware

This thread has gained a lot of traction, so I am moving it over here to General Discussion so our cool season brethren will be more likely to see it and contribute. :thumbup:


----------



## Redtenchu

Good move Ware!


----------



## Colonel K0rn

Ware said:


> This thread has gained a lot of traction ...


As a new guy to the forum, I'd like to compliment Ware on his beautiful use of this pun.


----------



## Ware

Colonel K0rn said:


> Ware said:
> 
> 
> 
> This thread has gained a lot of traction ...
> 
> 
> 
> As a new guy to the forum, I'd like to compliment Ware on his beautiful use of this pun.
Click to expand...

Total accident. Not gonna lie.

But you're going to fit in nicely here. Welcome to TLF! :thumbup:


----------



## GrassDaddy

If you need traction, these REALLY work well. No slipping:

https://www.instagram.com/p/BV5bC_GlNDs/?taken-by=grassdaddyofficial


----------



## MarkAguglia

^ but seriously, could/would you actually mow in those? I saw your video, looks like that'd be quite the challenge lol.


----------



## Overfloater

I usually wear flip flops in the summer but I always end up with the dreaded green toe.

When it cools off on either end of the growing season, I use an old pair of sneakers.


----------



## Colonel K0rn

Concretestorm said:


> I like that dude from Australia's boots. Somebody please ask him where I can get some.


I know this is a bit of thread necromancy, but if you're talking about an Aussie boot, I'm sure it's got to be Redback Boots. I was introduced to these when I was turning wrenches professionally, and I have to tell you, they're the most comfortable boots I've ever worn. I wouldn't hesitate to wear them again. I prefer the Easy Escape model, as they were slip-proof on antifreeze and oil, and very supportive and lightweight. Very durable. I'd get a year out of a pair easily, even for someone who tends to oversupinate with their stride.

Right now, I'm rocking my old Merrells. They're great shoes too, just have to watch wet floors. Posting here has made me want to buy another pair of Redbacks.


----------



## Gibby

I bought these for hiking with the scouts https://www.academy.com/shop/pdp/hi-tec-mens-bandera-waterproof-mid-hiking-boots

More comfortable than any shoe I have ever had. Paired with a good quality low cut hiking sock = comfort all day long, no stained socks, amd no wet or stinky feet.


----------



## FRD135i

I use an old pair of black hightop Chuck Taylors that I keep together with rubber cement. Hightop keeps the clippings out, rubber and canvas protect from weedeater and the black color resists stains. Super light weight, don't get hot(foot sweat) and have good traction in the yard.


----------



## Alan

Flip flops...I don't need no stinkin' PPE.


----------



## Mightyquinn

Alan said:


> Flip flops...I don't need no stinkin' PPE.


I'm with you on the whole no PPE thing but I can't stand flip flops  I'm currently using an old pair of spikeless golf shoes for my "lawn" shoes.


----------



## Guest

vibrams five fingers for me just throwem in the washer when they get funky..


----------



## Mightyquinn

Nixnix42 said:


> vibrams five fingers for me just throwem in the washer when they get funky..


I have a pair of them too that I use when I'm doing things in the lawn. I just don't wear them if I'm going to be spraying anything. They are great as you really get a feel of the lawn while you are mowing.


----------



## Guest

same here MQ but for spraying I use some tar/concrete rubber boots I bought long ago at Homer Depot


----------



## PHXCobra

I wear an old pair of Marine Corps Rat boots. Easy to just hose off when I'm cleaning the mower. Haven't really ever sprayed the lawn with anything yet so that might change for that


----------



## Sam23

I usually wear old athletic shoes and ankle socks. I have found black socks to be better then white. Only issue I have with my shoes is because of the wet moisture the soles begin to come unglued, but usually I glue them back with some super glue. I just bought some rubber boots to wear when I spray chemicals.


----------



## zinger565

I've gone to using an old pair of work boots. Living on a busy street in a decent sized city leads to a lot of debris ending up in the yard (well, one particular hell strip). One nasty cut on the ankle was all it took to get me to change my habits.


----------



## Sam23

I was thinking about turning a pair of some old leather Timberland hiking boots in to lawn work boots but I wondered how they would hold up. I saw You Tuber Ryan Knorr using the same boots I had. I just wondered how they would hold up, but maybe better then the Nike running shoes I was using.


----------

